# Spinnerbaits for river smallies?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm want to start getting a good feel for spinner baits in river for smallies. What are some suggestions as far as brand, size, blades, and colors that I should look into? I'm wanting to get out of my comfort zone a little bit for the end of summer and this fall.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rooster Tail 1/4 oz ... fire tiger is my go to color.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Brown roostertail gold blade.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I like mepp's spinners. They have a ton of them. Check out their online catalog. I like 3/8oz. #4 or #5 blades. No color preference. Been kayaking/canoeing down the river alot lately and the spinners have been doing great. mepps


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

when i read "spinnerbait" i'm going to assume you mean the traditional 'safety pin' type. 

i wouldn't suggest anything over 3/8 oz. and smaller profile spinnerbaits designed as "finesse" spinnerbaits. 

war eagle makes a great one:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/War_Eagle_Mike_McClelland_Finesse_Spinnerbaits/descpage-WEFS.html

strike king, i prefer myself 

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Stri...innerbait_Colorado_Willow/descpage-KVDCW.html

and

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_Lil_Mr_Money_Spinnerbait_3_16oz/descpage-SKLMM.html


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Streamstalker, question about your last comment on spinning gear. I would throw with spinning gear over a bait caster all day. Even casting heavier than 3/8. Not sure what you meant by "consistent basis". I do like flipping with a baitcaster though.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Wasn't saying your not familiar with the gear, not at all. Guess it must be a Ford Chevy thing or a bass vs. everything else thing, lol. Guess I was just looking for an explanation of what you meant by can't do it consistently with spinning gear that's all. And by the way, I carry a spinning set up and a baitcaster setup when on the water. Like I said was just curious to here why it's so inferior in every aspect for spinners.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

the analogy i would use..

yeah you can hammer nails in with a wrench, but you're gonna have a much easier time with a hammer.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I honestly completely forgot about this (been busy) but thanks for the replies. I picked up a couple of 1/4 oz strike kings a week ago and have caught a few dinks. The baitcaster really does make sense. I felt a lot of stress using my spinning set up, which is really used for jigs and small jerk baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

midoh39 said:


> I honestly completely forgot about this (been busy) but thanks for the replies. I picked up a couple of 1/4 oz strike kings a week ago and have caught a few dinks. The baitcaster really does make sense. I felt a lot of stress using my spinning set up, which is really used for jigs and small jerk baits.


Def. Pick u up some heavier ones. The next couple months assuming things don't get blown out,or way to dry the river small mouth bite will be insane and they will crush a big ole spinnerbait! Up to a couple years ago I was all about rooster tails,renal crawls,small spinner/Buzz baits. But after reading a lot of posts on here I uped the size of my baits when I hit the creeks/rivers for smallies. I don't target them nearly as much as I do other fish. But now when I do I seem to catch bigger fish,an just as many piss ants as before. Don't get me wrong the baits I mentioned can be great,but time and place. Like cold fronts,late spring with tons of small fry swimming around. But here soon the big girls will be keying in on shad big time where available.
And I gotta say. I am horrible with bait caster but for a bait like a spinner bait,bait casters are the way to go.
Why on that subject. What do you guys prefer ?
I just spooled up some power pro on a curado bantam. B5:1- it's sitting on a Fenwick hmg. 6ft med-heavy. 
I wanna go longer but had this rod sitting around. I plan on using it with rattle trap style baits as well


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I got some river darter spinnerbaits from this guy http://www.ggbaitco.com

They have a 3/8ths weight head, short arm and smaller skirt...in heavy current they are awesome.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

FOLLOW Streamstalkers suggestions: WAR EAGLE Finesse and Screaming Eagle. Flash, Shiner, Mouse and Aurora are my favorites



streamstalker said:


> I fish with a group of guys, and we pretty much throw spinnerbaits 95% of the time in our creeks and rivers. The War Eagle finesse is an excellent all-around lure for our smaller creeks and "rivers," but mostly we throw 3/8 oz. lures with a tandem willow/colorado blade. Mostly, I'd say our baits are white skirts with one silver and one gold blade for our generally stained conditions. On sunny days or clear water conditions you might move to duller tones like mouse, gold & black, or bluegill colored skirts and double willow blades. Have some black combos with colorado blades ready for heavily stained conditions.
> 
> If you are fishing fast water, you need a heavier bait. Anything smaller than a 5/16 oz. bait is likely to roll over when you retrieve it. I often use 1/2 oz Screamin Eagles in very fast water as they have a compact size and smaller blades and will run truer with the extra weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't forget beetle spins. you can put curly/paddle tails on those, and you can adjust the size of the head by simply changing the jig size you are throwing. I haven't fished creeks/small rivers in a while, but those dudes always worked good for me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

While Streamstalker gives great advice on flinging spinnerbaits, don't forget to grab a couple chauteruesse and white/charteruese. 

Also, I almost always put a 3" or 4" grub trailer on the hook. It helps. Trust me!


----------

